# Bunny had twins! "Really hard birth"



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Last night around 12 Bun Bun had her first kids. :kidred: :kidblue:. The tally is now: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: The :kidblue: was almost a :angelgoat:. First she had the doe, Ginger, who it took only three pushes to get out. Then she had the buck, Fox, (who I'm thinking of wethering and keeping) who got stuck. The only part sticking out was his head for like 30 minutes, it took her pushing and me pulling to get him free (every time she'd push, I'd pull a little). At first we thought he was dead, but then he made a little "meep" noise and sneezed. They have both nursed and are strong and healthy. Bunny is fine, just tired. She ate, drank and peed/pooped. This will be Bunny's last kidding. (Ginger has the black legs and Fox has the white dot on his head).


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

neat color--especially when the sunlight is hitting it! Good thing you were there to help pull Fox out. Glad to hear they are all healthy!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats weird is, he's the most active one! He's running around, trying to play with Ari and Athena, and driving Bunny, who wants to sleep, crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....so cute....congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

PRETTIEST COLOR EVERRRRRR

I love them! Congrats and good job helping him out!

Im so happy you have had such pretty babies!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

This batch will be the last for awhile. I don't really have a "support net" around here, only one good goat vet over 20 miles away, feedstores don't carry "goat stuff", etc. All the goat people I know, besides those on this forum, think "goats are livestock, if its sick kill it". :roll: I'll just have my herd of does, plus one wether. He's too special to let go.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww what pretty kids! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! What pretty kids too...so different in color than mama! Glad that everything turned out well, it is scary when something goes wrong, glad that you knew how to help Bunny and her boy :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwe soooooo Cute!!!  Congrats!!!!! :leap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

liz said:


> Congratulations!! What pretty kids too...so different in color than mama! Glad that everything turned out well, it is scary when something goes wrong, glad that you knew how to help Bunny and her boy :hug:


I really didn't know what I was doing. I did CPR on her stomach to try and "squeeze" the baby out, then after he cried I said to hell with this and timed my pulls with her pushes. I was not going to let them die like that. (My hands are too big to fit inside a goat, plus I'm afraid I'd hurt her.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... CPR...oops.... :shocked: you really can't get them out that way... :hug: 

You did good by ...timing your pulls with her pushes. :thumb: 

It is one hand... that you put in the vaginal opening...not 2...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my... CPR...oops.... :shocked: you really can't get them out that way... :hug:
> 
> You did good by ...timing your pulls with her pushes. :thumb:
> 
> It is one hand... that you put in the vaginal opening...not 2...... :wink: :hug:


The CPR think was me in desperation, she was weakening and I had to try SOMETHING before the kid died . Plus, I remembered reading somewhere about that thing where you pick up the goat and squeeze, just trying everything I could think of.  
Sorry, I meant one hand, I was distracted by another goat going into labor when I was typing. At the time, my knuckles where swollen from the cold (I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome) and I doubt they would have fit. Plus I'm too afraid to "damage" her, I need to see someone actually "doing it" before I feel comfortable enough to try it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Video is hard to watch at first....  
give the video a chance to load.... :thumb:

you may relate to this kidding....on youtube.... 
if your kid came out... with the head just showing ...first you try to get the front legs out... if you can...even if it is one....if the kid isn't breathing or moving... and the Doe has been struggling to get the kid out....... then intervene...the kid needs to come out immediately....so you have the chance to save the baby.... use your best judgment... and watch the kid for mouth movement ... while in the canal.....As long as the umbilical cord... is attached... the baby is still fed oxygen from the mother.... ....you will know... if the babies cord is severed within... if the baby is turning blue ....and you don't see movement....lifeless....as shown in the video.... while still within the canal...



> Plus, I remembered reading somewhere about that thing where you pick up the goat and squeeze, just trying everything I could think of.


 It is called bouncing....it is... the method... to find out... if the Doe is pregnant or to check to see... if she has more kids inside.....if she has kidded and you aren't sure.... if she is Done kidding.... it is lifting up on the tummy..... just in front of the udder...then... kinda drop the tummy ....and see if... you can feel a kid bounce back against your hand... :wink: It's OK... you handled it very well.....and we must all learn....I can understand you frustration... :hug: The learning process is torture ...when you really don't know ...what to do...don't feel bad ...as we all ....have to learn and that was a learning process called "hands on".....the hardest way..especially not being walked through the motions... on what to actually do..... by someone that does know...you did great..... you have healthy babies and momma is doing good... :wink: 


> Sorry, I meant one hand, I was distracted by another goat going into labor when I was typing. At the time, my knuckles where swollen from the cold (I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome) and I doubt they would have fit.


 I am so sorry about your condition....with your hands.... it is basically the fingers that you use to reach in... :hug:



> Plus I'm too afraid to "damage" her, I need to see someone actually "doing it" before I feel comfortable enough to try it.


 That is the best way to learn... by watching....I am hoping the video will help some..... Our Does will scream out and sometimes... we can be kinda rough on them......but..we try to not tear them.... Does can take quite alot.... but ...always remember... try to pull as they push.....if the Doe stops pushing and is way to tired then we must use our best judgment and pull the kid out....pull down towards the udder.....

the video shows ...them blowing Air.... into the lungs with the mouth/ nose fluid remover(sucker)...you do have to be very careful... not to blow to hard with it.. as you can blow their lungs out....I have never done that before personally...so if you want to try that...it is up to you....I usually just suck out the goo from their nose and mouth ....with the sucker thingy....... 
You can also... blow ever so lightly... by putting your mouth ..around the mouth and nose of the kid....if they need air.....this is only after you try to suck out the goo with the sucker thing...(I don't know what it is called for the life of me) :doh: :doh: but still have to watch how hard you blow ... :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwWQHPC84jc
> Video is hard to watch at first....
> give the video a chance to load.... :thumb:
> 
> ...


 I am so sorry about your condition....with your hands.... it is basically the fingers that you use to reach in... :hug:



> Plus I'm too afraid to "damage" her, I need to see someone actually "doing it" before I feel comfortable enough to try it.


 That is the best way to learn... by watching....I am hoping the video will help some..... Our Does will scream out and sometimes... we can be kinda rough on them......but..we try to not tear them.... Does can take quite alot.... but ...always remember... try to pull as they push.....if the Doe stops pushing and is way to tired then we must use our best judgment and pull the kid out....pull down towards the udder.....

the video shows ...them blowing Air.... into the lungs with the mouth/ nose fluid remover(sucker)...you do have to be very careful... not to blow to hard with it.. as you can blow their lungs out....I have never done that before personally...so if you want to try that...it is up to you....I usually just suck out the goo from their nose and mouth ....with the sucker thingy....... 
You can also... blow ever so lightly... by putting your mouth ..around the mouth and nose of the kid....if they need air.....this is only after you try to suck out the goo with the sucker thing...(I don't know what it is called for the life of me) :doh: :doh: but still have to watch how hard you blow ... :wink:[/quote:33jk707o]

Thank you for the info! I'm going to stop breeding for awhile, keep most of my does and two wethers. I'm going to a technical school next year (2011) to be certified for vet assistant and animal law enforcement. I might be able to learn more about handling the "miracle of birth" :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: 

That would be a great learning tool........I know you will do great......... :thumb: :hi5: :wink:


----------

